# Piso's Remedy for Catarrh with label



## idigjars (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi All.  

 I got this Piso Remedy the other day from ebay.  I had one Piso Remedy for Catarrh before this one but the other is more aqua and this one is kind of a coke bottle green color.  

 They are a pretty tough bottle to find.

 And since this one has a label it just makes it that much sweeter.  

 I am sharing pics of my new bottle and also some of the rest of my Piso collection.  I hope you enjoy seeing some of the rest of my Piso Bottles and go-withs.

 Good luck to all finding and digging items for your collections.  Best regards.  Paul 

















 Here is the box these bottles were shipped in






 And the rest of my collection of Piso bottles














































 Backward Z example with L&W on the base (thanks Chris)











 Cox's Cure was a Piso wannabe, I think this bottle resulted in a lawsuit I have read about but the company is never named.  The bottle looks just like a Piso bottle and is embossed "For Consumption" on the front also.  Cox's Cure on the side panel.  One is clear the other is aqua.






 Piso Paperweight.  It has the same embossing as the front panel of the old bottles have.






 A piece of glass that was used as a mold warmer.  Wonder why they didn't just throw it back in the batch and make more bottles out of it?  I'm glad they didn't 






 I have the complete set of Piso Dominoes.  One one side is the advertising and the other side is a regular type dominoe tile.






 Piso game board for something called Twelve Men Morrice.  All of the fronts are made of birdseye maple veneer. 











 Some tradecards and envelopes






 Two different puzzles, one of the US and one of Europe.  The European puzzle was the hardest to find.  One one side are the States and Countries and on the other side they're marked Piso's Cure for Consumption 25cents a bottle.






 Piso gave away calendars that contained other helpful information.  They produced these from 1879 until 1919.  This is the complete set.






 The first two are the hardest to find.






 This is a framed wall sign I have with Piso advertising on it.





















 Thank you for viewing and I hope you enjoyed seeing my collection.  Best regards!


----------



## woody (Mar 30, 2009)

Fantastic collection of Piso's cures.
 Best I've ever seen.


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 30, 2009)

I like that L&W keymold Piso's. When was Pisos first sold.


----------



## privvydigger (Mar 30, 2009)

your last name gotta be PISO?
 LOL
 GREAT COLLECTION


----------



## idigjars (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey thanks for the nice comments.  

 Matt, here is some information I have on the Piso Company.  

 I have never seen an OP example but have different versions of hinge mould examples.

 I've include a few more pics at the end of the story.  Hope you all enjoy and good luck to all finding and digging nice items for your collection. 

 Paul 



 I have read different accounts of the history of the Piso Company. 

 I like this version the best since it was given to me by a great, great, great Granddaughter of one of the founders. 

 The total length of the account was typewritten and is 7 pages long. It is very interesting. Here is a quick synopsis of the info.

 The Piso Company was established in Warren, PA in 1864, under the name Hazeltine & Co. to manufacture and market Pisoâ€™s cure for consumption(tuberculosis). The forumla of which was taken by Dr M.C. Talbott, a well known physician of the town. Partners in the enterprise, besides Dr Talbott were Dr Henry Gerould of Massillon, Ohio and E.T. Hazeltine proprietor of a local drug and fancy goods store called Variety hall and located in Johnsonâ€™s exchange.

 Soon Pisoâ€™s cure was being advertised in a number of newspapers and magazines. 

 If you opened an issue of the December 7, 1867 issue of Harperâ€™s Weekly to page 5 you could hardly have overlooked the following advertisement:

 Pisoâ€™s Cure for Consumption
 Is a reliable and
 Safe remedy for
 Coughs, and
 All
 Throat
 And lung dif-
 Ficulties.
 Satisfaction Guaranteed.

 Annual profits seldom exceeded $10,000 until about 1886 when results were sufficiently favorable to justify erection of a new building on the same site. 

 Real prosperity came in 1889 when earnings reached $71,483 and held slightly above or below that figure for the next four years.

 In 1894 the firm of E.T. Hazeltine was incorporated as The Piso Company under the laws of the state of Pennsylvania. 

 You can find the bottles that have that embossing on the front panel instead of "For Consumption" embossing and still have the words "Pisoâ€™s Cure" on the side panel. This would have been the second version of their medicine bottle.

 In 1906 Harvey W. Wiley, Chief of the Bureau of Chemisty in the US Department of Agriculture went on a crusade against patent medicines. 

 This crusade culminated with the passage of the Pure Food & Drug act which necessitated a change to the name of the medicine to Pisoâ€™s Remedy for coughs and colds.

 The formula for the medicine also changed.

 The last page of the letter states that the Piso company was still selling product in 1963.

 Here is an original letter dated 1871.







 Here is a pic of a 1920's display






 Here is a pic of women at the Piso factory stuffing letters with the Piso calendar booklets sometime in the early 1900's.






 This is an original watercolor advertising Piso







 This is a copy of a letter written by Norman Rockwell about his Piso painting ad.


----------



## idigjars (Mar 30, 2009)

sorry those are so big.  Just a few more.

 Original rockwell advertising.  This is the front






 The back stamp on this piece






 A rare Piso Tradecard







 This is a pic of a rare metal sign I had an opportunity to buy about 1997 and didn't.  Hindsight is always 20/20.


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 30, 2009)

That keymold example would probably match the 1864 date pretty well.


----------



## annie44 (Mar 30, 2009)

Very impressive collection - thanks for sharing the photos.  I wish I could focus on one category as well as you have with those!


----------



## glass man (Mar 30, 2009)

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR SHARING A WONDERFUL COLLECTION AND THE GREAT KNOWLEDGE! JAMIE


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 30, 2009)

Beautiful collection!,....I've always had a warm spot for Piso's bottles as well, even though I've only a few...We dig them here quite frequently, probably due to being very close by Warren Pa. (next town over) ...we're near Bradford Pa...anyhow, they come in alot of interesting varients of color, age and embossing,...I'll keep my eye open for any 'go withs' for Piso's...keep up the beautiful collection.                                Joe


----------



## justanolddigger (Mar 30, 2009)

As cool as the pics are, they are even more impressive to actually look at them in person. I had the pleasure just this last weekend to see them. The pics just don't pick up all the colors and the impression of seeing it all together. It is an awesome display, keep up the good work Paul
 Bill


----------



## Jim (Mar 30, 2009)

Very impressive collection, Paul. The Piso history was also very interesting.  ~Jim


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Mar 31, 2009)

I agree! I love that cobalt blue.[]


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, that was a treat! - great thread!!


----------



## bcray (Mar 31, 2009)

Killer collection you have there! Thanks for showing it.
 Keith


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 3, 2009)

Have about a dozen Piso's.  None cobalt as they must be paper labeled only.  What's with the interest in Piso's?  What's the connection?  Warren, PA?  Family?

 PD


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 3, 2009)

What an awesome collection!  I really enjoyed seeing everything.  You should start a Piso's museum.  The way you displayed everything was very well done.  What got you started on this collection?


----------



## idigjars (Apr 3, 2009)

Hello everybody!  

 Thanks for the nice comments and for viewing my post.  I've been collecting these Piso bottles for about 20 years now.

 Penn Digger, I guess my interest in the Piso's started because it was the first colored bottle I ever dug and then some digger friends would toss me oddball colored examples they would dig and pretty soon, I was a collector of Piso bottles.

 Just when you think there isn't anything new up pops the bottle that started this thread.  Piso's Remedy for Catarrh with the label.

 Good luck to all searching, digging, and finding great items for your collections.

 Thank you all again for reading and responding to my post.  

 Best regards!  Paul


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 3, 2009)

Paul I just wanted to say your collection and displays and information  are outstanding .Thanks for sharing with us. 
       bill


----------



## appliedlips (Apr 3, 2009)

Very nice thread,Paul. Congratulations on your recent find on good luck on the next one!


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Amazing collection of bottles and go-withs, thanks for the pictures/information.


----------

